# Campgrounds for RV in Florida ?



## Flojoe (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning America ! 
As a foreign RV-newbie I'm looking for some recommendations concerning RV Campgrounds in Florida for next week. Especially on the areas near Sarasota, Miami/Homestead and the region north of Ft. Lauderdale. If anyone could give me some good advice, I'd be very thankful. By the way: I've got the "Camper Bible (Foghorn Outdoors)", but I prefer personal recommendations, please.

Greetings from good old Germany !


----------



## cyoung (Apr 26, 2005)

Campgrounds for RV in Florida ?

good evening germany,
fun in the su in sarasota is very nice.pleasant lakes in bradenton on state road 70 just off i75 is clean and much smaller.close to many stores etc.enjoy america


----------



## SueandAl (Apr 27, 2005)

Campgrounds for RV in Florida ?

Get on the internet, check out State Parks In Florida, we have them all over this state they are lovely, and have lot's of activities etc.there is at least one in every area you mentioned...we live here 25 yrs. have been to many.


----------



## bhoozhah (Apr 29, 2005)

Campgrounds for RV in Florida ?

I hope I'm not too late to reply...

Near Miami, (in Hollywood, FL actually,) I suggest Topeekeegee Yugnee Park/Whispering Pines Campground. It is a Broward County Park with a campground in the far back. There are like 60 RV sites (12 tent sites) which have a barbeque grill, water and electric with a dump station near entrance to the campground. Some sites are shaded. There are hot showers and restrooms, a laundry room, community fire pit, and a soda machine.

They are pet friendly (with 3 dogs, that's always important to me) and will register your dogs in the office for free. They give them a numbered plastic collar just in case they by chance get off their leash.

There is a passenger train that runs close by the campground, so if that upsets you, be forewarned. We actually like it, and after the first day, we're used to it.

We stayed there last (2004) Spring and Summer.  

You can only spend 14 days in a row before you have to spen a week out. (I was told, however, if you leave, say on the 13th day, you can come back on the 15th for another 14 days.)

They have something in the park called "Falling Waters Lagoon" which is a child oriented water park (if you have kids along, it looks like they really enjoy it).

If I remember correctly, it was $18/night, but it was really convenient; close to the beaches of North Miami (and the Seminole Indian Reservation Casinos of Hollywood, FL if that is to your liking.)

Well, their phone number is: 1(954)-985-1980 (And don't worry about pronouncing the name "Topeekeegee Yugnee". Even the people who work there will answer the phone with "TY Park".

Directions (thanks to an old _Trailer Life Directory_) are:
From junction of I-95 & Sheridan Street (exit 24), West 0.75 miles to North Park Road. North on North Park Road for 0.1 miles. Entrance is on the right.

You'll actually be going into a park. They will direct you to the office from the guard house. The office will direct you to the campground.

Hope you enjoy!
Bhoozhah


----------

